# New Cat - FIV+, Graham - What kind of cat is he?



## Graham the Cat (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all, this is Graham. My fiance and I adopted him from the shelter earlier this month. He was abandoned in Northern Maine and brought down to the shelter in Southern Maine where he had a better chance of being adopted.

We can't figure out why anyone would have given up this cat. I contacted the previous shelter and they just said he was found on their porch one morning with no note.  

He is FIV+ and had a few teeth removed/dental scaling right before we adopted him due to some infection in the mouth. But he's been doing great and otherwise is very cuddly and sweet.

He is estimated to be about 5 years old.

I don't know what kind of cat he is. He was advertised/described as "flame point", which describes his coloring - but I think he's part Birman or Ragdoll. He's SO soft - like a rabbit. He has long hair but it's very soft and fine and doesn't mat. He's very affectionate and loves being around his people.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have no idea of the mix - I don't know with any of mine - but I have two FIV babies and the son of one of them in my mix and they are gorgeous so bless you for having adopted one.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for taking in a shelter cat!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

For some reason, my computer won't open your photos.  so your guess sounds about right by the description of his coat. Of course, without any registration papers to confirm he is purebred, he's a Domestic Longhair, flamepoint in color.


----------

